# Megabus Cancelled/Chase Sapphire Preferred



## Kat314159 (Sep 10, 2015)

Megabus is discontinuing thier line from St. Louis to Kansas City just in time for my upcoming trip on the Southwest Chief. I'd bought the bus ticket because it times out better with getting home in the event the Chief misses the morning river runner. 10pm home after 34 hrs of Amtrak travel sound like a way to need a redbull in my mountain dew for breakfast the next morning.

All this is to say has anyone had luck with getting compensation from Chase Sapphire Preferred for a canceled megabus departure? Megabus is refunding me the fare but that still leaves me in KC with a more expensive Amtrak ticket home than was available when I booked the bus. Should've just taken the 4pm River Runner Amtrak originally offered.

And yes I will call Chase to ask but I'm waiting to see if I will need to be disputing the booking fee megabus seems to think they should keep for a ticket they are canceling....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 10, 2015)

Kat314159 said:


> All this is to say has anyone had luck with getting compensation from Chase Sapphire Preferred for a canceled megabus departure? Megabus is refunding me the fare but that still leaves me in KC with a more expensive Amtrak ticket home than was available when I booked the bus. Should've just taken the 4pm River Runner Amtrak originally offered. And yes I will call Chase to ask but I'm waiting to see if I will need to be disputing the booking fee megabus seems to think they should keep for a ticket they are canceling...


What exactly are you disputing and under what specific protection are you expecting further compensation?

I just went ahead and attached the fine print to the post for future reference. Just be aware that these terms and conditions can change at any time for any reason.

SapphirePreferred_World_Mastercard.pdf


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 10, 2015)

That was the paragraph I couldn't find in the ream of tiny print literature they sent me about trip protection.

If megabus refuses me a complete refund of the charges for the trip I intend to dispute the credit card charge which is separate from the travel protection bit. Right now the email they sent me looks like they only intend to refund the fare and not the reservation fee. I have an email into megabus asking where my $1.50 is. We'll see what they say but I'm bitter enough by canceling under a month from departure to fight out the CC charge dispute process for $1.50.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 10, 2015)

Megabus? Not my kind of bus.


----------



## iggy (Sep 11, 2015)

"Megabus? Not my kind of bus."

Company didn't have a good year last year in regards to lack of crashes. Can't remember year without looking - but 2 crashes near Litchfield Illinois - second one resulted in at least one death- multiple injuries. Their St Louis to Chicago route is popular competition with Amtrak.

"Should've just taken the 4pm River Runner Amtrak originally offered."

If that would have worked for scheduling - that would have been my choice for multiple reasons. Or go nuts and get some serious Amtrak seat time - head to Chicago Union Station and catch Southwest Chief there instead of in Kansas City.


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 11, 2015)

The whole thing I was trying to do is get home(STL) from my trip earlier rather than later. With the way Lincoln service has been running lately a connection in Chicago wasn't my first thought(nor did it come up in my options on Amtrak.com, they suggested a Galesburg or KC connection only).

When I take Megabus (or Greyhound express) its because the price is significantly less than Amtrak AND the schedule is better. Lesson learned don't book megabus when I actually intend to go somewhere.


----------



## willem (Sep 11, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I just went ahead and attached the fine print to the post for future reference. Just be aware that these terms and conditions can change at any time for any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Isn't Sapphire Preferred a VISA? Is it both? Would it matter which the OP has?


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have it as a visa but the relatant Terms are the same.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 12, 2015)

Would I be correct in saying that you will call Chase and dispute a charge of $1.50? MegaBus is offering back the $1. So you're saying you will dispute a 50 cent charge?

I understand that money can be tight. But you want to dispute pretty much a 50 cent charge? That's a good way for Chase or other potential creditors to deny a potential credit card mortgage etc. If you need the 50 cent credit then that's understandable. But I would suggest to not dispute such a charge.


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 12, 2015)

No Megabus originally offered back my fare but not the $1.50 booking fee. After a strongly worded email they refunded the remainder of the full amount I paid them. I thought that only disputes of negative information on the credit report impacted ability to get credit. I would not ask for a charge back as a first line response only if the merchant is unwilling to provide the service/good or a full refund. However, I on principle will not be pushed around by Corporate America, its not that I need the $1.50 its the principle of the matter.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 12, 2015)

Dude, my father was like you. He died at 63 from heart failure. Face it, we are all pawns of the rich. Do yourself a favor and choose your battles wisely 'cause you can't fight every slight. Don't let the bastards shorten your life. Some things one just needs to let go of.

Just sayin' from personal experience...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 12, 2015)

Old saying: It's not the money, it's the principle of the thing!"

Question: What is your time and sense of well being worth to you?

"..the answer is Blowin' in the Wind."

Don Quixote wasted his life tilting @ Windmills! I' m with Scott, I'd say let it go!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm confused here, I think. You bought a Megabus ticket. Megabus cancelled the trip, and after a strongly worded email, they did the right thing and gave you a full refund.

Now you expect Chase to give you something because you have to buy a more expensive ticket to replace the cancelled Megabus segment?


----------



## Kat314159 (Sep 12, 2015)

Look this thread was started in a panic oh my goodness I'll be getting off the Southwest Chief with no connecting segment home. I've moved on found other options and got my refund. I understand my trip cancellations through Chase wouldn't cover this.


----------

